# مبارك عليكم المنتدى الجديد :)



## إسلام (21 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله...
مبارك عليكم منتداكم الجديد أهل الفلزات و البترول 

و لكم عندي هدية أنقلها إليكم أرجو أن تنال منكم القبول.
Metal Fatigue Book

http://rapidshare.de/files/5689648/0080440649.zip.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------
The Welding of Aluminium and Its Alloys

http://rapidshare.de/files/2295293/smileybooks.net__0849315514.rar.html

pass: smileybooks.net
---------------------------------------------------------------
Welding Encyclopedia

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y0I02Q5T
password: www.Chipollo.Info
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Welded Design: Theory and Practice


http://rapidshare.de/files/5397201/WelDesThePra.rar.html
Pass: barbaxy*ebooksclub
و السلام عليكم....
أخوكم


----------



## إسلام (21 يونيو 2006)

عذراً...
بالنسبة للكتاب الأخير... في كلمة السر... ضع مكان علامة (*) علامة الإيميل (shift+2)
حيث أن المنتدى يمنع استخدام هذه العلامة و يضع مكانها علامة "*"...
أشكركم...


----------



## محمد حمزه (21 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك على هذه الهدية الغالية ...... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (21 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك يا اخ اسلام ونتمنى منك المزيد من المشاركات المتميزه


----------

